# 2007 BowTech Allegiance



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Got to look at and draw a new Allegiance today:wink: The dealer was pretty tricky, waited until we were done shooting our Dart league round before he showed it to us I think he knew we would be in a hurry to get back home and wouldn't have time to set it up and shoot it  I did draw the bow and take some measurements:wink: 

The BC said 70.8 pounds and 29 inch draw with the smooth mods did 308 fps with a 350 grain arrow. The brace height measured 7 3/8 inches and there is 2 5/8 inches of reflex. Drawing the bow set on 70 was very smooth even though I'm used to my Tribute on 60. The thing that jumps out at you when you first pick up the bow is the weight, it's just like picking up the Equalizer:tongue: If you're bow weight consious, you'll love this bow. The riser looks just like the Equalizer but didn't have one there to compare directly to, very shapely. 

That new grip is something else:tongue: I can't imagine anyone not liking the way it feels with the side plates on it. It seems narrower than last year's one piece and we measured the draw length to AMO standards and it came in at 29 1/8 inches. The one piece should be spot on the money AMO! The grip is made so that the arrow rest mounting holes are very close to the top of your hand. Should be a sweetheart to tune in the verticle plane 

This is a very nice refinement over the '06 Allegiance,, without actually shooting it:sad:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Good review - I can't wait to see one! (in person!)


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I was actually torn between the '07 Allegiance and the Guardian. I went with the Guardian because it was highly recommended by one of the Bowtech gurus. :wink: But, the '07 Allegiance would have been nice as well.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

I shot the 07 ally. Heres my take. Its every bit the shooting machine that the 06 is. The cams still leans at full draw but only 1/3rd the amount that my 06 does. 3/32 on my o6 and 1/32 on the 07s). You can defenetly tell its lighter. My take on the slower speed is this. They went to side plates which made the starting point for measurements 3/8th inch longer, which effects the measurements of the power stroke, brace heighth and draw length. If you want one of these babies to shoot the same speed, at the same draw length, all you need to do is put a one peace grip on it. If you don't care the side plates feel really nice!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

elkreaper said:


> I shot the 07 ally. Heres my take. Its every bit the shooting machine that the 06 is. The cams still leans at full draw but only 1/3rd the amount that my 06 does. 3/32 on my o6 and 1/32 on the 07s). You can defenetly tell its lighter. My take on the slower speed is this. They went to side plates which made the starting point for measurements 3/8th inch longer, which effects the measurements of the power stroke, brace heighth and draw length. If you want one of these babies to shoot the same speed, at the same draw length, all you need to do is put a one peace grip on it. If you don't care the side plates feel really nice!



BUT,, if you put the one piece on the bow it won't gain any speed because the power stroke is still the same. It's a very nice looking bow:tongue:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

thankyou, good review guys. I will be updating my Allegiance once again.


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

WWG-
Thanks. 
I am glad to see bowtech cut down on the mass weight. Even though my 05 allegiance was not SUPER heavy, I did feel that it could lose some weight! Especially after 9 days in the mountains chasing elk.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

It's nice and lite for a 70 pound hunting bow, I just hope the weight loss dosen't lead to someone saying that it 's got too much recoil or noise. There's a trade off with everything:wink: It sure is a shapely bow though


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

walks with a gi said:


> BUT,, if you put the one piece on the bow it won't gain any speed because the power stroke is still the same. It's a very nice looking bow:tongue:



Well The bowtech web site is updated and they now list it the same as last year (my bc says 319 70.1/30). Heres the take on the draw length. The cams are adjustable so if you shorten the length by adding a i piece you can move your draw length out to match. I.e. the bow will no longer reaches a 30 1/2" draw and the power stroke is lengthend. How much you can go depends on the grip.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*super grips?*

So are they super fly?


----------

